# Police



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Who would be a police officer?

http://news.uk.msn.com/Article.aspx?cp- ... id=2737581

They are attacked for heavy handed responses towards terrorism/terrorists. 
They are attacked for doing nothing when terrorist acts are commented.
They are attacked for making arrests of suspects in respect to the kidnapping of a Muslim soldier/s and or suspects with links to terrorist groups.

How can the police operate when they continually have the race/religion card waved in their face? Who do the police work for and is it more acceptable to have victims bodies laid out out on the streets of the UK rather then preventing terrorist strikes by arresting suspects in the first place?

What level of proof is needed or should be needed in order to prevent terrorist activities from taking place?

Discuss


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well said Tosh to many do gooders and PC bull about


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hang them first ask questions later eh Andy? Iwould have thought that you had learned your lesson on that one :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Hang them first ask questions later eh Andy? Iwould have thoought that you had learned your lesson on that one :lol: :lol:


I think one 'beats them with sticks' beforehand. If in doubt.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

maybe it's because their heavy handed techniques are used when they've already done nothing when terrorist acts are committed e.g. Brazilian dude on the tube (RIP). it's all personal opinion obviously but what i cannot understand is why the police feel the need to make this as public as possible? people already hate us (muslims) - this only makes it worse!! Just because the news says that this plot was all about to happen does that make it true? I suppose Iraq was also full to the brim of WMD's, must have been if the news said it was???? On the other side BBC news 24 reported that the majority of the people arrested for the last suspected terror attack last summer or whenever it was *havn't even been charged*, so why don't we wait a little while and see what happens before immediately assuming the worst of those arrested?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well said Tosh to many do gooders and PC bull about


PC Bull ~ That's a funny name for a copper! :lol:



zedman said:


> so why don't we wait a little while and see what happens before immediately assuming the worst of those arrested?


I don't think Tosh', (for a change), has made any assumption in his post. More the fact that the Police can't do right for doing wrong. :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

zedman said:


> maybe it's because their heavy handed techniques are used when they've already done nothing when terrorist acts are committed e.g. Brazilian dude on the tube (RIP). it's all personal opinion obviously but what i cannot understand is why the police feel the need to make this as public as possible? people already hate us (muslims) - this only makes it worse!! Just because the news says that this plot was all about to happen does that make it true? I suppose Iraq was also full to the brim of WMD's, must have been if the news said it was???? On the other side BBC news 24 reported that the majority of the people arrested for the last suspected terror attack last summer or whenever it was *havn't even been charged*, so why don't we wait a little while and see what happens before immediately assuming the worst of those arrested?


Is that what people think when a suspected murderer or peodo is arrested
I saw these interviews and people will always be suspicious of people who have a very basic grasp of english 
and polls have shown that about 10% of muslims AGREE with Osama B L methods,

So yes lets wait and see and as for the Brazilian he was told to stop and still carried on running despite being told by armed police to stop, in the heat of the moment what option did they have??

If the police left this plot to come to fruition and that innocent MUSLIM soldier was executed i am sure the police would have come under alot of flack inder the auspice of
"If it was a white soldier then you would have done something"

They are in a no win situation so lets cut them a little slack and let them get on with protecting this countrty from extremists and anyone who threatens our safety.
:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I make no assumptions of guilt or intended actions of anyone. My discussion point was how can the police, police as everything they do is criticised else branded racist?
Image the pressure the chief constables are under when an officer put the warrant on his desk for signing!

So the point still stands, does/should public perception come before public safety?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Bring in Jack Bauer. He doesn't mess about with warrants, he just gets the job done.

I agree with Tosh tho the media pressure makes a difficult job much harder. They had been watching this lot for 18 months - as they are with many other suspect groups, and it must be a difficult choice when to act - do they have enough to convict before the atrocity has been committed.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Bring in Jack Bauer. He doesn't mess about with warrants, he just gets the job done.


hear hear

i dont think that public perception should come before public safety BUT do you think the police are using the media to show how they take a stand on terror.....seen to be doing something and all that? If so then potentially innocent people that get arrested end up being the victims!


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm not sure you can equate being arrested with being a victim?

I was arrested on suspicion of burglary once as I happened to be in the area of the crime at the time. I was questioned and released very promptly. No big deal. I wasn't charged or anything. Did I feel victimised? No. I fitted the profile of the suspect; the police were doing their job and good on them.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

one of my friends works with a lady whose brother was arrested last year over some alleged terrorist plot, i remember at the time she said that he had been arrested and questioned over his course books (for his chemistry course), their family home had been turned over and the most dangerous things confiscated (the kitchen knife), there was a number of other things but the bottom line was nothing incriminating was found and up until she worked with my friend (a month later) he was still locked up and missed his exams.... so its not like they promptly arrested and then released him - and he didnt go down for it in the end... i felt very sorry for the guy and tbh thought he was a victim of the over zealous policing!

And before someone says 'well better that than bodies on the streets.....', fair point, but where do you draw the line?

respect
Z


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But i thought the police could only hold someone for 7 days before charging them or releasing them?


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Fair enough, we don't want a police state where people are held indefinitely without charge and TBH I'd forgotten what powers the police are now in receipt of in the pursuit of terror suspects. I certainly wouldn't want to be detained for a month without legal recourse.

Unfortunately we seem to be descending into a situation where civil liberties are being constrained to protect the public greater good. As you say, where do we draw the line? Should someone be held indefinitely if the police have the greatest of suspicions but no hard evidence? Personal freedoms vs public protection; discuss!


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> But i thought the police could only hold someone for 7 days before charging them or releasing them?


in 'terror' cases they can hold upto 28 days with weekly approvals from magistrates - who i suspect have directives to take it v seriously


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

zedman said:


> people already hate us (Muslims)


I don't really agree with that...... I think the majority of Brits don't really care too much about what religion you choose to follow provided you try to fit in with British traditions and ways of life.
I would say (from my own experience only) that many Muslims do fit in very well and are fully accepted by society.
If you do feel as though you are "hated" maybe the Muslim community should take a look inside its own "back yard" and make efforts to stamp out any form of extremism.

It's the extremists that are "hated" not the religion or the people. :wink:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Silversea said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> > people already hate us (Muslims)
> ...


i'm feeling that, hate was too strong a word..... really do make the effort to look in the back yard and sometimes wonder whether there is as much extremism as everyone thinks... anway who knows???


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I know that my hubby is glad that he has retired.To much red tape now to get the job done. Thing is though it will get worse befor someone get a brain and sorts things out, like it used to be.


----------

